# The Suites at Fall Creek, Branson MO-any resale value???



## SunSandGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My Aunt owns a 1bd fixed/floating week from the last week of Nov.-Beg. of Jan.  She wants to sell it, but is telling me it is worth $17k.  

My husband and I own with Wyndham and I told her that I don't think it is really worth that.  I see what Wyndham points are selling for on eBay. ($1) 

She of course has people calling her about selling it and she has paid thousands of dollars to different ones and then they go out of business.  I of course know these are scammer companies but she believes them.  She said she has one right now that she has been talking to and he is a good Christian man and normally they charge a couple thousand dollars to list it, but he is willing to do it for her for $350.  

I have told her that this is also a scam.  :deadhorse:

Does anyone know what this resort is really worth?  She has 2 weeks banked with RCI, but she is behind in MF's by about 4 years!!!  She says it is paid off though.  Her MF's are around $500-$550/year.

I know nothing at all about Diamond Resorts as I strictly have Wyndham.  

Would love to hear your suggestions/feedback.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2011)

There is one on ebay for $99 with no bids.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIAMOND-RES...70814408603?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3f0dcbef9b

If she is 4 years behind on MF's, chances are that she can't sell it anyway.  It may actually already be in foreclosure.  She would have to bring the maintenance fees current and be in good standing to sell it - and then it has no resale value anyway.


----------



## SunSandGirl (Sep 16, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> There is one on ebay for $99 with no bids.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIAMOND-RES...70814408603?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3f0dcbef9b
> 
> If she is 4 years behind on MF's, chances are that she can't sell it anyway.  It may actually already be in foreclosure.  She would have to bring the maintenance fees current and be in good standing to sell it - and then it has no resale value anyway.



I saw that one on ebay, but I thought it was just for a week rental.  Oops never mind...that is a different one.


----------



## got4boys (Sep 16, 2011)

She would need to be current on her maintenance fees, then she can call the Diamond Recoveyance department. Total cost would be the filing of the deed - was approximately $80. (Other than the maintenance fees)

Peggy


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 16, 2011)

There was a poster on TS4M's about a month ago offering to pay up to $1,000 of the closing and transfer fee's to get rid of his Suite's at Fall Creek. Branson timeshares can be purchased for $1 on E-bay right now and this particular timeshare often has several weeks that owners are trying to get sell and/or give away. Branson is horribly overbuilt for Spring and Fall months, not so much for the summer months when families travel. 

Under ordinary circumstances a 1 bedroom at this resort is worth a negative value (she pays closing costs/transfer fee's) to less than $100. With her being 4 years behind on MF's, she has a VERY negative value for this ownership. At this point she might as well just sit back and either wait for the resort to foreclose or call DRI to see if/how she can deed back the week to them.


----------

